# betta speech



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i have to give a speech in class this week and it can be about anything. the only thing i can think about is my betta. that is the most exciting thing in my life
but my betta has a pretty dramatic life. he has survived an attack from a shrimp, my dad trying to overfeed it, sulfuric water, tail rot, and that is it, but it is a strong little thing. or maybe i will talk about strength. and use my betta to illustrate strength. i dont know


----------



## con771 (Sep 5, 2005)

Go for it. Betta fish can be very interesting. There's a reason their one of the most popular fish pets. 
You might also want to do some research on breading bettas. This could make for a more intresting presentation.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

yeah the only thing is that it is only three minutes long and i dont know what to put into that three minutes as there is so much to say about bettas


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Practice it a few times and time yourself. If it is too long then only put in the important parts, if it is too short then add some of the less important parts.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

my problem is deciding which things about bettas are most important and what i should and shouldnt say in three minutes. i have way more than three minutes of things to say


----------



## con771 (Sep 5, 2005)

Talk about your first betta and what you expected before you got him/her, then how the expectations were met/changed when you actually had to take care of them. You could also focus on what type of care is involved. Eg. kinds of food, cleaning the water, keeping the temperature warm enough etc...


----------

